# Raising the working height of my Bridgeport



## ronsack (Aug 3, 2014)

I am thinking of raising the working height of my Bridgeport I some time find it low and is hard om my back, I am 5-8" and my son is 5-10" he had the same idea.
So the question is how much should I lift the machine?
Maybe a pressure treated 2x6 frame and raise it 1.5" or double it and go 3" ?


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 3, 2014)

I plan on lifting my BP clone with 2"x4"x.125" wall rectangular tubing and then leveling legs under that.  Total should give me right @ 6" total height gain.

Mike.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 3, 2014)

If I were raising mine I'd go with sq. tubing. If you make it to high you'll have to stretch to reach the drawbar:lmao:


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 3, 2014)

pineyfolks said:


> If I were raising mine I'd go with sq. tubing.



Or masonry.  If I was raising my mill I'd also consider bolting it down.   Best would be a concrete pedestal.


----------



## SWARFEATER (Aug 3, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Or masonry.  If I was raising my mill I'd also consider bolting it down.   Best would be a concrete pedestal.



I would go with the concrete pad, less than $30 and you could set leveling bolts right into it.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 3, 2014)

When I was moving my Bridgeport in I temporarily sat it on two 4x4s.    I had to do a small project quickly, and saw no problem at all running on those beams.   So I left them there.  I like the 3.5" height increase.   I've used it a lot since those days and would be easy to get a pallet jack under if I ever wanted to move it again.  

Yeah, I know what you are thinking, but really, it works fine for me.


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 3, 2014)

ronsack said:


> ... raise it 1.5" or double it and go 3"....



Rather than have a figure fixed in mind, maybe raise it up an 1" at a time and try it for comfort. When you find a happy compromise for height pour a masonry base and bolt it down.
Personally I have the centre of my quill feed at shoulder height.

Cheers Phil


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 3, 2014)

I never stopped to think that something actually fits me. At least until I change collets)  On a more serious note, there are risers floating around out there that raise the head up off the column. Another option that might add to the versatility of your machine as well as raise the working bits up to a friendlier height.


----------



## ronsack (Aug 3, 2014)

All great thoughts, I can't do any drilling or concrete work my floor is seamless Quartz Epoxy including the cove.
I think will try raising it about 2" so I can still reach the draw bar.


----------



## Cheeseking (Aug 4, 2014)

I did the 2" sq tubing w leveling feet.   









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstart (Aug 5, 2014)

That must have raised your machine about 4"? and what type of levelers did you use?




Cheeseking said:


> I did the 2" sq tubing w leveling feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeseking (Aug 5, 2014)

Yea it did raise it a touch more than ideal.   I actually didn't do it for working height purposes but rather to get it off the floor, leveling it, and also being able to get my pallet jack underneath to move it around if need be.   No, not something id do very often but one less hassle when the need arises.  The other thing was im always nervous if the basement ever floods.  God forbid a bit of water touch that base haha.   At some point I plan to replace the tube with C-channel with the flanges pointing downward.  Still plenty strong and will allow lowering by two more inches.  As you can see the studs just barely poke thru the top if the tube.  Pic is old. Lock nuts are now on inside of tube (pita)  The feet have urethane pucks in pockets underneath which is nice.   I think these are the ones i used...
http://catalog.monroeengineering.co...s/anti-vibe-stud-style-heavy-duty/item-102585



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstart (Aug 5, 2014)

I was thinking you must be about 6'6" :rofl:

It a good idea if you ever need to move it and you can always build a wood platform around the base to suit your height and it's more comfortable than standing on concrete.


----------

